# (2) HR10-250's for sale



## whitepelican

Sold


----------



## whitepelican

The 2nd HR10-250 above is still available. It has been re-listed due to a non-paying buyer.


----------



## Wil

I pretty much have a standing offer to find new homes for HR10-250s. I'll pay actual shipping, working hard drives and HDMI cards or not. Will throw in 5-10 bucks if that makes the deal.


----------



## whitepelican

redacted


----------



## Wil

whitepelican said:


> redacted


Thanks. I have never done or said anything to denigrate the value of HR10-250. If you look at my posts, to the contrary: I like them a lot, and that's why I'm trying to keep them alive. I charge nothing to the friends and family I give them to. Almost always I put in new hard drives and occasionally have to swap out the HDMI card. Cleaning. Installing software. If I don't happen to have a USB/ethernet adapter on hand I might ask for my cost on that, or a high capacity hard drive if someone wants more than I happen to have in the ditty box at the time. This is a labor of ... like.


----------



## whitepelican

My post was not meant as a knock on you at all. I like the DirecTivo units as well. I have just heard a lot of people saying they were worth nothing and they might as well throw them away. I wanted to help people understand that these units could still be worth something if they put a little effort into it.


----------



## mitkraft

I've been pretty abesnt from the Tivo forums for a while now so I haven't been keeping up with all the goings on for the HR10-250's. I have one that works great but has a dead HDMI card and one that works but will kill the hard drive in a year or so (probably a gimpy power supply). I've tried swapping the power supply or HDMI card between the two in order to get a fully working unit but no dice. The power supply swap didn't work for some reason and the HDMI cards are different. Does anybody know where I might either pickup an inexpensive replacement unit and/or an HDMI card for the one who's doesn't work?

Since you guys are championing the cintinuance of HR10-250's I thought you might know. I LOVE mine since most of what I watch is OTA but I'd love to have 2 working and with HDMI.

Thanks!


----------



## aaronwt

Are people actually buying these? I still have three of them siting in my closet, each with two 250GB hard drives in them.(I think one has a 250GB and a 300GB drive inside)


----------



## whitepelican

aaronwt said:


> Are people actually buying these? I still have three of them siting in my closet, each with two 250GB hard drives in them.(I think one has a 250GB and a 300GB drive inside)


I sold one with a 750GB drive for $150, and another with the stock 250GB drive (and a bad HDMI card) went for $100. So, yeah, people are buying them.


----------

